# My snuggly ragdoll



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

Meet my boy!
He was born October 12, 2012. He is a tiny one pound piece of pure fluff! I didn't decide on a name for him yet, it's a tough decision.
So far he is a happy baby, getting more and more comfortable in our apartment, and receiving a lot of snuggles, hugs, and play time.
His favorite toys: green stick and a pink fluffy toy.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Oooooh.... very cool. Good luck on the name.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

What a lovely furball! I want to cuddle him :luv


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

I'll take him!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

<----- Jealous! I just looooove seal points! The next cat(not for a long time) is going to be a seal point boy. Sooo cute!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

3furbabies said:


> <----- Jealous! I just looooove seal points! The next cat(not for a long time) is going to be a seal point boy. Sooo cute!


I'm going with a mitted seal, hopefully with a perfect hour glass shaped blaze on _HER_ nose.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He shall rule your house with his fluffy cuteness


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Handsome, lively little guy.

Why not just call him Fluff?


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> I'm going with a mitted seal, hopefully with a perfect hour glass shaped blaze on _HER_ nose.


No more boys? I'm tired of demanding girls, I think I'd like to try a boy  p.s. I think I want a mitted one too


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

As a proud owner of two white-paw girls, I must declare that white paws are the best! And lady cats rule! :luv


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

3furbabies said:


> No more boys? I'm tired of demanding girls, I think I'd like to try a boy  p.s. I think I want a mitted one too


Love my boys. They're big wonderful clowns, but I want a grumpy little girl next time.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

yingying said:


> As a proud owner of two white-paw girls, I must declare that white paws are the best! And lady cats rule! :luv


My female. Is amazing. She is just great soft cuddly and I love her personality. She likes to come see me and give me affection.








This is her playing with Oswald 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> Love my boys. They're big wonderful clowns, but I want a grumpy little girl next time.


One little girl isn't so bad... it's when you mix 2 grumpy ones you get trouble. I love all three of my girls though, I want a big floppy boy next 

crazyismycat - That is amazing! Do they always get along??


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Boys rule! Girls drool!! :lol:

Last girl cat I met at my friends house recently... Her name is Woma and shes a lanky little brown tabby. MOST DIVA cat Ive ever met in my life! She hated EVERYONE except for her owner. Normally Im pretty good with pets because I love them all but dang every time I tried to get close and pet this little girl she would swat at me.. "Dont touch me!! NO!!" :lol: She would do the same to their big mastiff puppy too. Only she would chase the dog around just to slap it again.... :lol: funniest thing Ive ever seen. Sassy little girl she was!!


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for all your compliments for my little piece of fluff. His name is Teddy, or Ted, as he looks just like a teddy bear 

Teddy loves his pink fluff toy! He thinks he's got a bird! 

Oh and the love of tissue paper... he loves to jump on it, and hide under it.


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

"Oh, you gave me yarn? Thank you! I love yarn!"


----------

